# PHA-NJ Sovereign Grand Commander Solomon Wallace Passes Away



## My Freemasonry (Apr 3, 2016)

​​Illustrious Dr. Solomon Wallace, 33°, Sovereign Grand Commander of the United Supreme Council of the Ancient & Accepted Scottish Rite - PHA, Northern Jurisdiction, passed to the Celestial Lodge last Wednesday, March 30th.  He was 87 years old.

He was a native of Raleigh, North Carolina and has been listed among Ebony Magazine's Top 150 African American Organization Leaders.

All services will all take place at New Jerusalem Baptist Church, 122-05 Smith Street, Jamaica, NY.

Thursday, April 7 
Wake and Viewing, 5pm-7pm; Followed by Masonic Services
Assembly Time: 630pm, Service Begins: 7:00pm

Friday, April 8
Going Home Service, 10am

RIP

Continue reading...


----------

